# Disconnecting Battery



## alans220 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi all,

just about to fit a new radio the my 2006 SE.

I assume that I should disconnect the battery whilst I do this, will there be any problems when it is reconnected?

I seem to remember in the old days that alarms and even remote locking/keys would not work after the power supply/battery had been disconnected.

thanks

al


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

No problem. I have disconnected & reconnected many times; key-fob still working fine.


----------



## stumpey (Dec 4, 2007)

Will this work on a 2003 x-trail as the code I was given on purchase has disappeared and I am worried about the radio and key fob etc if I disconnect the battery?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

stumpey said:


> Will this work on a 2003 x-trail as the code I was given on purchase has disappeared and I am worried about the radio and key fob etc if I disconnect the battery?


The factory head unit will need the code after disconnecting the battery, but it has no impact on the key fob.

You can get the radio code from Nissan by calling them and giving your chassis number to prove that you're the owner. They'll give it to you over the phone.


----------



## stumpey (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot AUSSIETRAIL.


----------

